# Rappel avec siri pour l'app things 3 ?



## Raphaël_RG (19 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous.

Dites moi ceux qui utilise l'app IOS Things 3, est ce que lorsque l'on dis à Siri d'enregistrer un rappel via l'iPhone ou l'Apple Watch c'est noté dans l'app Things?

Merci pour vos retour


----------



## JB747 (26 Mai 2017)

Oui. Tu utilises une liste par défaut dans rappel, qui sera synchronisée avec Things. 
Tu envoies ainsi directement dans Things. À l'ouverture de Things si tu acceptes les éléments envoyé depuis Siri, il seront stockés dans things et pas intégrés à Rappel.


----------

